# License-Header in NetBeans 8.2



## s3f3s (23. Mrz 2022)

In meinem alten Projekt habe ich es geschafft,  am Anfang jeder Java-Datei einen Kommentar mit Angaben zum Unternehmen einzufügen.
(Properties - License Headers)

Im neuen Projekt habe ich es genau so gemacht, aber jetzt ist es ganz seltsam: Nur in HTML- und JavaScript-Dateien wird der Text eingefügt, in Java-Klassen nicht. Umgekehrt wäre es mir wesentlich lieber.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich diesen Fehler beheben kann?


----------



## httpdigest (23. Mrz 2022)

Was meinst du mit "in Java-Klassen nicht"?
Meinst du in kompilierten Class-Dateien (geht nicht)?
Oder meinst du, dass die IDE das Template für den License Header nicht bei neu angelegten Java-Dateien hinzufügt?


----------



## s3f3s (23. Mrz 2022)

letzteres


----------

